# SKUNK OVER! 5 pounds 12 ounces



## Jim (Sep 26, 2010)

Finally a fish worthy of a report. It felt nice to get back into the swing of things, the way they are supposed to be.

Woke the daughter up early in the morning and decided to take her fishing. I set her up with a float and fly and was just praying for a sunfish or two. I did bring my rod since it was already rigged up from my trip to NJ last week. I had on a wacky rigged JDBaits red shad 5-inch stick bait that I "Borrowed" from Denny while in NJ.

He knows red shad is my favorite goto bait color of all time. First cast and this happens:






















*And my photographer/fishing partner of the day.*





You think I was happy? :LOL2: 
It has been a few years since I caught a bass of substance.

Caught a couple of pickerel but my focus was on Marianna. I wanted her to catch a fish. Two fish came unbuttoned but she was excited that she finally felt what the "Tug" on the other end feels like.

Thanks JDBaits for now making my favorite color, hopefully you will add them to the list of color choices available.


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 26, 2010)

Great fish Jim... Glad you shed the skunk =D>


----------



## Zum (Sep 26, 2010)

Awesome fish,smashes the skunk.
Glad your daughter was there to see you in your glory,nice pics.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 26, 2010)

Awsome fish... =D>


----------



## KMixson (Sep 26, 2010)

That fish has some nice dark colors in him also.


----------



## Bubba (Sep 26, 2010)

Wow! Way to go Jim! =D>


----------



## Brine (Sep 26, 2010)

Whoa.... Nice Pig Jim!

Cute photographer too! She did a fine job on recording the catch =D>


----------



## lbursell (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice Hawg.
Two beauties in one photo-shoot.


----------



## fish devil (Sep 26, 2010)

:twisted: Solid Pig!!!! WTG JIM!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice Mr. Jim - I knew you could do it!


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 26, 2010)

Outstanding catch! =D> 8)


----------



## mangelcc (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice fish!!


----------



## breachless (Sep 26, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## shamoo (Sep 27, 2010)

That my friend is a certified PIGGY!!!!!!, Glad you had a chance to get out with the daughter, Soon it will be her turn, hang in there honey!!!!!!


----------



## bcritch (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome job Mr. Jim. Great fish.....


----------



## poolie (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice pig Jim!! Fall is my absolute favorite time of the year to fish.


----------



## njTom (Sep 27, 2010)

WTG Jim =D>. Nice fish!


----------



## perchin (Sep 27, 2010)

Awsome report... =D> congrats


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 27, 2010)

What a hawg! Congrats!! =D>


----------



## MadCatX (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome fish boss I bet that joker made the adrenaline pump!


----------



## jkbirocz (Sep 27, 2010)

Gotta love it, awesome catch Jim. Its nice to see you stickin a pig =D>


----------



## jigster60 (Sep 27, 2010)

=D> =D> WTG ...JIm........beautiful daughter also.......................................JIGGY


----------



## angry Bob (Sep 28, 2010)

Very purdy fish Jim, congrats! =D>


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 29, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> =D> Very nice Jimmy!! =D> =D> =D> =D> Id say that pig made all the days of getting skunked worth while (at least it would in my book). Also red shad or any other laminate will most likely never show up on my color page, as of now I still only offer them to tinboat members.






Edit: One of them pictures will windup on my trophy page one day though! :LOL2:


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Sep 29, 2010)

Nice catch Jim!!! My son and your daughter have the same technique when using a spinning rig....Its gonna be bad when they hook into a monster....Funny thing is, I look the same way when im fishing a right handed baitcaster :LOL2:


----------



## Troutman3000 (Sep 29, 2010)

Very Nice. Sounds like a good time was had by all!


----------



## fender66 (Sep 29, 2010)

Great snag Jim...that's a great catch....and nothing better than having your daughter there to share the moment! There was only one problem I see with the whole event...

Don't you think you could have smiled a little in those pics! :LOL2:


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Oct 1, 2010)

I've been waiting for this report for years :lol: :mrgreen: 

Nice bass, Jim


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Oct 1, 2010)

Way to go Jim.That is one biggun' you got there.


----------



## Bugpac (Dec 24, 2010)

Man I feel foolish for missing this, awesome catch Jim, glad to finally put a face with the name as well!!


----------



## Hooky1420 (Dec 31, 2010)

Great catch man... The first thing I noticed in your first photo (after the enormous bass) was that you couldn't see your legs. It was like an optical illusion or something... I was like - "Is Jim really that short?" :LOL2: 

Happy you got to share such a big catch with your daughter. Looks like you had an awesome day man...


----------



## BassNBob (Jan 9, 2011)

A beautiful daughter, a awsome large mouth bass, and look at the face on that fisherman. WTG Jim


----------

